# MD. 20/20 - SUMMER



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I saw a few good signs of things to come today.. I'm looking forward to some good summer shrooms ...


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Forgive my ignorance I only know morels...are these beauties edible? Thx


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Steve3 said:


> Forgive my ignorance I only know morels...are these beauties edible? Thx


1# is a coral that is edible, 2# we will leave as a mystery for awhile I hope to get some more photos. #3 is Indian pipes not edible (to me) and not a fungus but a good indicator of timing and location for finding chanterelles..#4 is some cinnabar chants just popping up, edible....


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

There are many species of white coral fungi, some edible some not edible. Don't take a chance with eating most coral mushroroms, you may be sorry for a few hours.


----------



## Jerome (Apr 22, 2019)

#2 Looks like Phlebia incarnata


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

redfred said:


> I saw a few good signs of things to come today.. I'm looking forward to some good summer shrooms ...
> View attachment 35542
> View attachment 35544
> View attachment 35546
> View attachment 35548


#1 crown tip coral- edible, taste like pepper- good in egg breakfast, only grows from rotting wood, not the ground. #2 compare to Coral-pink Merulius. not edible but pretty. #3 Indian Ghost pipe flower. Can be made into a tincture for pain, sedative and anxiety relief. #4 Cinnabar chanterelles, edible but takes a lot of them since they only get about an inch tall or so and have thin stalks.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Jerome said:


> #2 Looks like Phlebia incarnata


I think you are right. I took a sample for a spore print but lost it some where between the woods and home but that would be my guess...thanks..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I did find a few chants today. We need some rain and then they may start popping...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It's been a slow summer. It started to dry but now we are getting some rain. My chanterelle spots have done very little and I've just found trumpets in one spot zero in others. I still have hope .....


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Been a crazy good summer here in Northern VA, this was just the other day and is only half of what a friend and I found. Combined- just shy of 3 lbs trumpets, 1 lb old men, 10 lbs of summer oysters. I probably got 20 lbs of Chants in the last month but none from this spot.


----------

